# Debianer auf Abwegen...  :lol:

## majobu

Hi @ all

ich bin wirklich überrascht  :Smile:  Eigentlich bin ich Debian-Anhänger und wollte nun mal eine Source-Distribution testen. Zu Beginn habe ich mir Gentoo als Stage3 besorgt und auf einem Rechner begonnen die Installation durchzuführen. Mal abgesehen von der Zeit die vergeht bis man zu einem einsatzfähigen Desktop kommt, finde ich Gentoo wirklich gut gelungen und sehr einfach zu bedienen trotz der Source-Distribution.

Allerdings habe ich nun ein paar kleinere Schwierigkeiten bei denen man mir wohl den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl geben muss und darum bin ich hier im Forum gelandet, in der Hoffnung das mir der eine oder andere helfen kann.

1. Problem: masked

Das Portage-System ist mir noch etwas arg fremd, und die Optionen von emerge ebenso. Darum habe ich mir unter KDE 3.1.1 KPortage installiert um schnell die wichtigsten Pakete auszuwählen und installieren zu können. Nun passiert es mir immer wieder das bestimmte Pakete als "maskiert" gekennzeichnet sind. Wie ich das bisher verstanden habe, dann sind die Pakete die als maskiert gekennzeichnet sind noch nicht unbedingt als "stable" gekennzeichnet. Was muss ich tun um aber genau so ein maskiertes Paket zu installieren? Insbesondere interessiert mich das weil wohl sogar so Dinge wie openssl etc von solchen Maskierungen betroffen sind.

2. Problem: mozilla

Über den Mozilla bin ich zu Problem Nummer 1 gekommen. Denn eigentlich möchte ich Release 1.3-r1 verwenden... und genau 1.3 ist maskiert  :Sad:  Also hätte ich auch Version 1.2.1-r5 installiert wenn es dan funktioniert hätte... kann ich das log des Versuchs hier posten oder werde ich dann gleich erschlagen? Schliesslich ist das ne ganze Menge  :Very Happy: 

3. Problem: mehr eine Frage zu den cdrtools

Seit der Version 2 der Tools soll man doch angeblich ohne ide-scsi direkt brennen und rippen können. Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert? Mich würde die Einrichtung interessieren wenn es etwas spezielles zu beachten geben sollte  :Very Happy: 

4. Wie kann ich eine Re-Install starten?

Wie muss ich vorgehen wenn z.B. ein neues openssl mit einem wichtigen Bugfix da ist? Schliesslich wurdenb ja gegen das "alte" openssl eine Anwendungen gelinkt. Wie kann ich so eine Anwendung neu kompilieren und wie finde ich heraus was ich neu komilieren muss?

So... fürs erste sind das meine Fragen... sicherlich kommen noch ein paar hinzu, aber um den Feinschliff in mein Desktopsystem zu bekommen reicht das wohl erst einmal...

Vielen Dank

majobu

----------

## skipjack

 :Laughing:  ja oky ganz nett deine fragen *fg*

wollen wir mal ein teil beantworten  :Smile: 

zu1.)

1. Problem: masked 

also wenn du nicht nur unstable pakets saugen willst dann kann man in der Console  für das eine paket dies machen:

linux@erde# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge <<PaketName>>

andernfalls kannst du auch die /etc/make.conf öffnen als root und dort die Zeile:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

zu

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" 

ändern 

dann kannst du masked und stable pakets instalieren.

aber nicht so zu empfehlen eher die erste variante  :Smile: 

zu 2.)

2. Problem: mozilla

 :Rolling Eyes:  oky das sollte nun klar sein aber hier zur sicherheit:-)

linux@erde# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge mozilla

eventual mal wichtig!

emerge -s blah blah = suchen nach einem paket mit dem inhalt blah blah

emerge -p blah blah = zeig die abhängigkeiten an die das paket hat.

zu 3.)

3. Problem: mehr eine Frage zu den cdrtools 

Dass weis ich jetzt auch nicht, habs auch ncoh nei geschaft unter linux ne cd zu brennen bzw in der console *fg* mach das immer über webmin lol *duck*

aber interesiert mich auch! wenn einer was weis dann melden !! hand hoch

zu 4.)

4. Wie kann ich eine Re-Install starten?

emerge -e world updatet alle vorhanden pakete auf deinem system:

1.> linux@erde# emerge rsync

2.> linux@erde# emerge -e world

---

emerge -u <<Paketname>> updatet das angegebende paket zur neusten version:

1.> linux@erde# emerge rsync

2.> linux@erde# emere -u <<Paketname>>

----------

## KillerGurke

Zu 1: Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten für die Entwickler, zu verhindern, daß Normalanwender bestimmte Pakete installieren. Die erste (härtere) Möglichkeit ist das Maskieren. Pakete, die maskiert sind, sind dies normalerweise mit wirklich gutem Grund... Welches Paket als maskiert gilt und welches nicht, das steht in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask.

Seit einiger Zeit gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit: Bestimmt Pakete werden als "unstable" markiert. Die Pakete können für jede Architektur (also x86, sparc, ppc etc) getrennt als unstable markiert werden, und zwar geschieht dies direkt in der ebuild-Datei. In jedem ebuild steht eine Liste von sogenannten Keywords, also alle unsrtützen Architekturen. Kann ein Paket z.B auf x86 installiert werden, dann steht x86 als Keyword im ebuild. Kann es installiert werden, ist aber als unstable eingestuft, dann steht ~x86 im ebuild, die Tilde markiert also unstabile Pakete. Ob man generell auch unstabile Pakete akzeptiert, stellt man über /etc/make.conf ein, dort gibt es die Zeile ACCEPT_KEYWORDS, setzt man sie auf x86 werden nur stabile Pakete installiert, setzt man sie auf ~x86 werden auch unstabile installiert. Möchte man dies nur für einige wenige Pakete, dann kann man auch für diesen emerge-Vorgang die Umgebungsvariable $ACCEPT_KEYWORDS entsprechend setzen. Oder natürlich direkt im ebuild die Tilde löschen, womit dieses Paket als stable gilt (diese Veränderung wird aber beim nächten emerge rsync wieder rückgängig gemacht).

Hoffentlich kam mir da jetzt keiner zuvor, ich tippe doch so langsam  :Wink: 

mfg

KillerGurkeLast edited by KillerGurke on Mon Mar 24, 2003 11:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skipjack

 :Laughing:  man das dachte ich mir auch beim eintippen und überlegen  :Smile: 

```

Hoffentlich kam mir da jetzt keiner zuvor, ich tippe doch so langsam   :wink:  

```

hrhr war schneller *fg* 

udn hab mehr beantwortet *fg*

udn ich habs nicht nötig 3 mal zu posten *fg* lool

--> mh wo sind die anderen beiden posts hin?? ey ich kann schwören da waren 3 mal das gleiche von dir == oh man ich emerge wohl zu viel =?

----------

## majobu

Hi,

vielen Dank für die Antworten... das hilft mir doch schon ziemlich  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> linux@erde# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge <<PaketName>>
> 
> 

 

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich wie oben dargestellt, ein masked Paket installiere wenn schon die Stable-Version drauf war? Wird automatisch ein Update durchgeführt und Settings etc. bleiben erhalten? Oder werden meine (u.U mühsam) erstellten Konfigs einfach überschrieben?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> linux@erde# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge mozilla
> 
> 

 

Das mit dem mozilla probiere ich gerade aus... bis jetzt funktioniert das... DANKE  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -e world updatet alle vorhanden pakete auf deinem system:
> 
> 1.> linux@erde# emerge rsync
> ...

 

Hmm.... OK, das leuchtet ja ein, aber was ist denn mit den Anwendungen die zum Beispiel gegen openssl-9.6 gelinkt wurden. Dann wird über ein Update openssl-9.7 installiert. Was passiert an dieser Stelle mit den bereits vorhandenen Anwendungen wenn nicht gerade eine neue Version auf dem Server liegt? Sagt mir Portage das ich die entsprechende Anwendung xyz neu kompilieren muss?  :Shocked: 

thx

majobu

----------

## KillerGurke

Ertappt  :Wink: 

Der Post war tatsächlich dreimal da...hab allerdings keine Ahnung, wie das passieren konnte. Hab halt die zwei Stück, die zuviel waren, gelöscht. Das ist eines der wenigen Foren, in denen das geht...(das kleine "x" rechts über jedem Post)

Ich verneige mich vor dir, hast tatsächlich mehr beantwortet als ich... aber einen Versuch wars wert  :Wink: 

mfg

KillerGurke

----------

## // .Kn0rki

 *majobu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich wie oben dargestellt, ein masked Paket installiere wenn schon die Stable-Version drauf war? Wird automatisch ein Update durchgeführt und Settings etc. bleiben erhalten? Oder werden meine (u.U mühsam) erstellten Konfigs einfach überschrieben?
> 
> 

 

nö werden sie nicht.. wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre

schlägt er dich dann danach und mault rum das in /etc/ config datein aktualisiert werden müssen..

ein 'etc-update' zeigt dir dann die dateien an.. wo du dann auswählen kannst ob neu mit original ersetzt werden soll

original behalten

und du kannst dir anzeigen lassen welche unterschiede in den dateien sind ..

(erschlagt mich bitte nicht wenn irgeirgendwas falsches erzähl *g*)

----------

## KillerGurke

Zur Frage von oben: Ich glaube zum Beispiel nicht, daß diese beiden Openssl-Versionen zueinander inkompatibel sind, ich denke ein neukompilieren wird nicht nötig sein (kenn mich da aber net soooo aus). Falls doch, dann wird Portage dies höchstwahrscheinlich noch nicht bemerken, das ganze ist ja auch noch sehr in der Entwicklung. Momentan kann man z.B. auch noch ohne jede Warnung qt deinstallieren, obwohl man weiterhin ein lauffähiges KDE behalten will, was natürlich schiefgeht. Oder das Extrembeispiel: Auch die glibc lässt sich meines Wissens ohne Warnung deinstallieren oder auf inkompatible Versionen up- oder downgraden.

----------

## majobu

 *Quote:*   

> Zur Frage von oben: Ich glaube zum Beispiel nicht, daß diese beiden Openssl-Versionen zueinander inkompatibel sind, ich denke ein neukompilieren wird nicht nötig sein (kenn mich da aber net soooo aus). Falls doch, dann wird Portage dies höchstwahrscheinlich noch nicht bemerken, das ganze ist ja auch noch sehr in der Entwicklung.

 

Ich glaube ich habe die Antwort schon selbst gefunden... ich habe einfach mal in die EBuild-Datei von openssl-0.9.7a-r2 geguckt (jaja sch'guge)...

Da steht folgende Warnung:

```

BIG FAT WARNING!!!

You must re-emerge every package that links to openssl after you have merged openssl-0.9.7a. This is becuse packages that links against openssl links against the full version. Also, if you don't have the sources for the packages you need to re-emerge you. should download them with emerge -f prior to the installation of openssl-0.9.7a. This is becuse wget may be linked against openssl. To generate a list of packages that links against openssl you can download and run the script from http://cvs.gentoo.org/~aliz/openssl_update.sh. If you are using binary packages you need to rebuild those against the new version of openssl.

```

Uff..... und nach ca. 1 Jahr weiss ich natürlich auch noch ganz genau welche Pakete ich neu kompilieren muss.... gibt es eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden welche Pakete davon betroffen wären in son einem Fall?

Ich habe absichtlich openssl gewählt weil es dort des ziemlich oft Security-Updates gibt... Im Prinzip kann das ja mit jedem Paket genauso passieren....

thx

majobu

----------

## ts77

Tja steht doch in deinem Posting schon:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To generate a list of packages that links against openssl you can download and run the script from http://cvs.gentoo.org/~aliz/openssl_update.sh
> 
> 

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## majobu

 *ts77 wrote:*   

> Tja steht doch in deinem Posting schon:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> To generate a list of packages that links against openssl you can download and run the script from http://cvs.gentoo.org/~aliz/openssl_update.sh
> ...

 

Klar... aber was ist bei einem anderen Paket wenn es da nicht stehen sollte?

----------

## ts77

das script dort sollte den großteil erfassen aber so viele sind es eigentlich auch nicht, zumindest nicht die wichtig sind  :Wink: .

hilft nur zukünftig ordentlich dokumentieren.

----------

## skipjack

 :Very Happy:  KillerGurke *fg*

```

Ich verneige mich vor dir, hast tatsächlich mehr beantwortet als ich... aber einen Versuch wars wert 

```

cool  :Smile: 

*fgÜ* schwert auspacken- anlegen - ihn zum Hippi schlagen *fg* 

 hey *fg* majobu stell mal wieder fragen die ich beantworten kann !!

----------

## netster

 *Quote:*   

> 3. Problem: mehr eine Frage zu den cdrtools
> 
> Seit der Version 2 der Tools soll man doch angeblich ohne ide-scsi direkt brennen und rippen können. Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert? Mich würde die Einrichtung interessieren wenn es etwas spezielles zu beachten geben sollte 
> 
> 

 

nix beachten => cdrecord -v -eject speed=16 dev=0,0,0 meine_cd.iso

(images erstellt man ja vorsichtshalber mit mkfs)

cheers,

john

----------

## KillerGurke

Wenn du als Device sowas wie 0,0,0 angibst, dann läuft das meines Wissens eben doch durch die SCSI-Emulation. Ich glaube, wenn man direkt über IDE brennen will, gibts man einfach als device beispielsweise /dev/hdc an (oder wo der Brenner halt dranhängt). Ob da noch weiteres zu beachten ist, oder obs überhaupt funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen, habs noch nie probiert. Informationen dazu würden mich auch interessieren, wenn also jemand ne Ahnung hat, dann her damit!

mfg

KillerGurke

----------

## Reddy

versuch mal cdrecord mit dem Parameter dev=ATAPI:0,0,0

oder so ähnlich. Bei mir klappt es damit. Sehe aber keinen Vorteil dabei.

Reddy

----------

## Carlo

zu 1) Ich ziehe es vor, nicht ACCEPT_KEYWORDS zu ändern, sondern den vollständigen Pfad des ebuilds anzugeben. Das ist die Alternativmöglichkeit.

Carlo

----------

## lo4dro

 *skipjack wrote:*   

> :
> 
> eventual mal wichtig!
> 
> emerge -s blah blah = suchen nach einem paket mit dem inhalt blah blah
> ...

 

ich kann noch "emerge -pv <Dateiname>" empfehlung.

----------

## skipjack

 :Razz:  kann mir jemand sagen wie ich  mir meinem instalierte software anzeigen lassen kann ambetsen ohne die libs *fg* damit ich die die ich net wirklich brauch löschen kann bzw ausortieren von hand und kille ??

----------

## sputnik1969

 *skipjack wrote:*   

>  kann mir jemand sagen wie ich  mir meinem instalierte software anzeigen lassen kann ambetsen ohne die libs *fg* damit ich die die ich net wirklich brauch löschen kann bzw ausortieren von hand und kille ??

 

/usr/lib/portage/bin/pkglist |grep -i -v lib

----------

